# Bala Shark - Floating upside down / red swollen belly



## Spinich (May 1, 2008)

Hello All, 

I am new to these boards and I would appreciate any help a newb can get. 

I have two bala sharks. Both neurotic and one obviously a male. The male has been trying to mate with the female and I am not sure if he has been successful. 

Anway, this afternoon my wife called and told me that one of them was lying on the ground, upside down. I had her isolate the fish in a small containment net. I got home and it is obviously distressed. The belly looks red, swollen and he/she is still floating upside down, but still active. My first thoughts were that the airsacs (ballists) inside were damaged and the fish could not control the elevation. Not sure what is going on, could be trying to lay eggs but for some reason they cannot come out? I have no clue, any information you could give would be most appreciated. I would hate to loose it. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Sounds like a Swim Blatter problem if he is upside down.

To adress this further, we need to know a few things.

Tank size?
Water Parameters?
Other tankmates, if any?
Temperature?


----------



## Spinich (May 1, 2008)

Sounds like a Swim Blatter problem if he is upside down. 

Thats what I was thinking. 

To adress this further, we need to know a few things. 

Tank size?

60 gallon

Water Parameters?

Steady, haven't checked in a while but I do regular water changes and change the filters every 2 weeks. 

Other tankmates, if any?

3 Aussie rainbows, 2 danyos, pleco, one other bala

Temperature?

78 degrees

All other fish are active and happy. Thanks for taking my case!


----------



## Spinich (May 1, 2008)

Spinich said:


> Sounds like a Swim Blatter problem if he is upside down.
> 
> Thats what I was thinking.
> 
> ...


Stomach/belly are getting more red/swollen. Can I also say that all fish have been in there for over a year with no health problems.


----------

